# Loading My AudioBook CDs on My Kindle Fire HD



## lufkincy (Mar 5, 2013)

I received a Kindle Fire HD for Christmas and love it when I'm able to get it to work properly. I've figured out how to copy my audio book CDs to it, but have to use iTunes. What I end up with is a huge list of music mixed in with my CDs. Most of my audio books require 10 or more CDs and I can't figure out how to get them together. Even worse, even though I know I have copied all of the CDs of a book I can't find all of them. Invariably some of the CDs appear to be missing. Does anyone have any ideas? What the device really needs is the ability to create folders to upload items to. Thanks...lufkincy


----------



## Linjeakel (Mar 17, 2010)

Hi, lufkincy, congratulations on getting a Fire for Christmas!

I'm going to move this to our Fire board - hopefully you'll get the help you need there.


----------



## talleylynn (Apr 24, 2009)

I had the same probem when I copied books on CD to itunes. I had planned to listen to them on my ipod. I had to go into itunes and rename each CD so they would cluster together in my musc list (they didn't always copy with the same name). 

I had an additional problem that each audiobook had at least one CD that copied scrambled - the segments seemed to be numbered properly, but when listening they were out of order. I finally got so frustrated I abandoned the idea and joined Audible.


----------



## Pickett (Jan 6, 2011)

I have successfully copied cd books into itunes, more than once, and if I can do it anyone can!
I did an online search and followed the directions.  There is some box you have to check to keep it all together, playing without breaks.  It really is easy and I will do it again, but I'll have to look up the instructions again before I do!


----------



## talleylynn (Apr 24, 2009)

Pickett said:


> I have successfully copied cd books into itunes, more than once, and if I can do it anyone can!
> I did an online search and followed the directions. There is some box you have to check to keep it all together, playing without breaks. It really is easy and I will do it again, but I'll have to look up the instructions again before I do!


When you do look them up, please post a link to the instructons...thanks

Also, have you listened to them? Mine appeared to be okay, but the story was not sequential. For instance on an 8 CD book, the first 4 CDs were fine and then the 5th CD would play half of say, chapter 10 in the middle of chapter 8 and then continue on for another chapter before doing it again. On the 8th CD the ending of the book would play and then the chapters that came before the last, but not in order. In itunes, it was all listed sequentially. This happened on so many audiobooks that I gave up. Do you have a fix for this problem?


----------



## Pickett (Jan 6, 2011)

I have listened to multiple books from beginning to end without problems. The only problem I have run into is I have only been able to load them onto one ipod once. After that the file is still listed in itunes but I can't open it. Perhaps this is bc they were library books? I have not listened to them on my Fire, but on an ipod touch and on a generic mp3.

Unfortunately I don't know what set of instructions I used-different ones each time, based on what popped up. 
http://aldoblog.com/audiobooks/itunes/importing-audio-cds/ looks good and may have been one of those I used. The first time I used a youtube, but, once again I can't remember which one from the many I see out there.

Sorry I cannot be of more help; since I did not use the same instructions each time, I have to believe there are a lot of good ones out there. Unfortunately I am leaving on a trip today and don't have time to look through the ones in my search to try and remember which I used.


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

I haven't tried it, but I'd think you could create a Playlist for each audiobook, then send that playlist to the Fire. You might want to rename each track, adding 01, 02, 03, etc at the beginning of the tracks to keep them playing in order. I did that with a few audiobooks that downloaded as separate tracks.  

I know that I can send playlists from iTunes to Amazon's Cloud and they remain intact as a playlist, so hopefully a playlist would remain intact on the Fire. But as I said, I haven't tried it myself.


----------

